# embroidery digitizing software updates, are they necessary?



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been using Pulse DG/ML Illustrator V11.0.1.2628 (A-106) for an eternity and it's been serving us well. I know that I'm so far behind revisions / updates, etc. that to replace it would be very expensive.
So here's my question. How important is it to update everytime the S/W vendor comes along with a "new and improved" version? I look at this the same way I look at Microsoft.....they need to keep that revenue stream going so they rearrange the look & feel of the next version and give it another version number while basically giving you the same old product you've already got. Call me a skeptic but I wonder how important these updates really are but I may be missing something here so look forward to others to enlighten me.
Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It really isn't important, right up until the point you are forced to upgrade your computer and you find out the version you are using won't run on the new hardware... For example, a lot of the older versions wont run under a 64 bit OS so you can't use Windows 7/8/??? 64 bit. Because you can't use 64 bit, you can buy all the memory you want but windows 7/8/??? 32 bit will only see up to 4 gig memory.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in a similar situation. I use Pulse X. I'll probably be forced to upgrade with my next new computer. It would be nice to have some new fonts but other than that it doesn't seem worth the high cost. I think you have to judge whether the features of the newer software are worth the additional cost.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

We're using Pulse 2000 on a Windows 98 SE box. We'll keep using it as long as I can keep the 98 SE box up and running.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

What I don't like is when they remove updates from their site to versions they no longer support. Customers pay lots of money for the software, updates are published to fix bugs, a few years later the customer's computer dies and they have their install disk but no easy access to updates.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I always update because there is always something new that can save time setting up the designs. And new tools and the way they work but keep in mind you may have to update your computer to run the software.


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

tfalk said:


> It really isn't important, right up until the point you are forced to upgrade your computer and you find out the version you are using won't run on the new hardware... For example, a lot of the older versions wont run under a 64 bit OS so you can't use Windows 7/8/??? 64 bit. Because you can't use 64 bit, you can buy all the memory you want but windows 7/8/??? 32 bit will only see up to 4 gig memory.


Your points are well taken. I failed to mention that I'm running Win XP which is a fine operating system (again, see no reason to upgrade that either but.....well I guess Bill and Melinda need my money!). My Pulse is running just fine on our XP platform but once this computer gives it up I'm afraid I'll have to poney up the $$$ to upgrade computer as well as Pulse. Arrrgh!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are running XP, which is no longer supported, you might want to consider upgrading to Windows 7 - 32 bit... Unless you are running some really old hardware, most things work pretty well under W7-32.

I'm currently running Windows 7 - 64 bit on all my machines, I just upgraded my laptop to Windows 8 64 bit as a testbed to see if all my devices and software work on it. Once I make sure, then I will probably start upgrading everything to Windows 8.1.


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

tfalk said:


> If you are running XP, which is no longer supported, you might want to consider upgrading to Windows 7 - 32 bit... Unless you are running some really old hardware, most things work pretty well under W7-32.
> 
> I'm currently running Windows 7 - 64 bit on all my machines, I just upgraded my laptop to Windows 8 64 bit as a testbed to see if all my devices and software work on it. Once I make sure, then I will probably start upgrading everything to Windows 8.1.


I wasn't aware that Win7 was available as 32 bit. Do you have to specify that OS or is it part of the normal Win 7 OS?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Upgrading from Windows XP to Windows 7 - Windows Help

If your processor is only 32 bit, it will install in 32 bit mode. If the processor is capable of 64 bit, somewhere in the installation process it should ask you if you want to install in 32 or 64 bit mode. 64 bit mode is better if you have more than 4 gig memory and all your devices are supported. If not, 32 bit mode should work with just about everything at this point...


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

tfalk said:


> Upgrading from Windows XP to Windows 7 - Windows Help
> 
> If your processor is only 32 bit, it will install in 32 bit mode. If the processor is capable of 64 bit, somewhere in the installation process it should ask you if you want to install in 32 or 64 bit mode. 64 bit mode is better if you have more than 4 gig memory and all your devices are supported. If not, 32 bit mode should work with just about everything at this point...


Thanks for the info, I learned something here. BTW I love your tagline re: sled dogs!


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been Beta testing software for a major embroidery manufacturer for almost 10 years. Some of the updates may not be as critical as one would think but they do have the ability to upgrade your product. 
If your competition has newer software than you they have the potential to make a better product. This is especially true if they have updated the operating system for their machines. 
Simply put. You cannot produce the same quality embroidery with 10 year old software as the guy with the new stuff. Throw in some newer hardware and your competition is getting pretty serious. 
I know the upgrades may seem expensive but in the long run you are getting more than just a few additional fonts.

Just my opinion. Not compensated by any software manufacturer.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Often the decision is complicated by the fact that its not just a case of upgrading a computer and embroidery software but also upgrading expensive artwork and other software and having the time to learn how to use the upgraded software. Also, sometimes upgrades seem less helpful depending on the individual's needs and skill level. For example, I have Corel 11 and X4 and prefer 11 because of the way the font selections are displayed. For me, that function is a big time-saver.


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

I see your point but.....
I started with Corel 7, went to 9 and found some things that I found troubling while other tools worked better. Then went to X3 and the same thing. Some things better, some I did not care for. Got X5 and found lots better. I am now using X6 and would not go backwards. Way better everything. Point is, the software companies are continually making a better mouse trap. We need to be able to take advantage of the improvements to stay ahead of our competition.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I think many people would agree that overall software improves but the high cost of upgrading regularly is prohibitive unless the newly gained tools and efficiency are worth the investment and the user can experience increased profitability. Many people only utilize a small percentage of a program's capabilities (sometimes depending on how their business is structured and what is done in house) so having an upgrade doesn't necessarily help much if they only use a small portion of the software. I think having the upgraded software is great for those who can afford it, have the time to learn it and use it to its capacity. I believe It would be interesting to know how many people regularly upgrade in comparison to those who wait. I also think it would interesting to be involved in the development of software.


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

Jennifer-
I concur with your discussion of upgrading s/w products in general. For example, I could probably use the old MS Word and Excel from 10 years ago for my needs but probably some folks embrace all the latest and greatest features. I don't have the time nor the inclination to do that so I guess I'll slowly loose ground to those that keep up. That being said, it's quite expensive to keep upgrading and I'm not keen to pay for these upgrades for what might be only incremental improvements. I know my Pulse S/W which is about 10 years old is probably running on borrowed time and so when I have to upgrade my Win XP to something newer I'll probably have to pony up the big bucks and be dragged kicking & screaming into the 21st century.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I also prefer not to upgrade my embroidery software. I run my embroidery software on windows 98 and will continue to do so till it crashes. It is not connected to the internet so it doesn't have a lot of junk on it. I have a windows xp for a backup if it crashes. 
Of course my office PC is window 7 so any files I download I can transfer to any other PC with a USB. I can't see spending the money on new software and I am too busy to learn something new... It works for me!!


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been running Pulse v. 11 on a Windows 7 machine and have had no problems at all. I did have to install a new sentinel device driver for it to work properly.


----------

